# Folders/files Cubecart install



## mxbuz (Apr 28, 2007)

Hello,

I didn't realize what I was doing when I installed CubeCart in a "store" folder in the Public_html folder. Now for a URL I have to use mydomain.com/store/ to see my site. Can I copy the files from the store folder and paste them into the Public_ html folder without harming anything? Any other remedy to have my site open when entering mydomain.com?

Thank You!
Buz


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

If you just did it, you can delete it and re-install in the root directory. If you installed with Fantastico, be sure and uninstall the same way. Just takes a minute.

Or you can do a redirect, either on your server or with your domain registrar. Again, the easiest way would be to do a redirect at the registrar, sending everyone to /store. 
.


----------



## mxbuz (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Pete,

I did the redirect using the cpanel. That worked out nice and then if I want to add a intro page or something else I'll be set up. The main reason I kept the sub folder is to keep all CC info in one place.

Thanks again!
Buz


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Watch out for the redirect though. Sometimes redirects can hurt you in search engines if not done correctly.

I think a better option might be to just put up a "static" homepage that looks like your cubecart homepage, or put up a homepage that links into your cubecart pages. Something that features some t-shirt designs, talks about your company, etc.


----------



## mxbuz (Apr 28, 2007)

I did the redirect using cpanel, would that be a correct way or would doing it using Meta tags be better?

Static home page, would that be made with a program like Nvu and then uploaded to the root directory with links to the /store directory?

Thanks!
Buz


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

cPanel redirects will be fine. They likely create an htaccess file and use a 301 or 302 type redirect depending on whether you chose Permanent or Temporary.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

You are in a situation where there are a number of solutions. Any will work. No one knows today what Google will do tomorrow, so search engine stuff that works today may not tomorrow. 

Personally, if it were me, unless you have a strong reason for a leadin page, I'd just delete what you've got and re-install in the root directory. 

It's really to each his own. 

Yes, you can do a page in Nvu. You may even find a template you like and modify it. And then a link to the store would do fine. 

Again, it's a matter of taste and style. When I go "shopping" I want the store page in my face. I don't have time for flash intros, fancy design offerings, etc. Again, that's me. But, I might be your customer. 
.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Just to clarify, when I was speaking of a static homepage, I wasn't thinking of an "intro" page or a flash splash page.

Just basically a storefront that showcases your products. Just like if you go to threadless.com, that could be a static homepage with all the product images linked to the cubecart powered "add to cart" page for each product.


----------

